# Dwight Howard returns to practice



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> HOUSTON -- For the first time since he suffered a right knee injury, Houston Rockets star center Dwight Howard practiced with the team Monday.
> 
> Howard has missed the past 22 games with swelling in his knee and isn't expected to play Tuesday against Orlando. However, with Howard practicing, there is an expectation that he will return this season.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/12495292/dwight-howard-returns-practice-houston-rockets


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

He recently said he's going to restrict his own minutes and refuses to play back to backs. 

He also says he wants to play basketball more than anyone else in the world.


----------

